# Worldmark Exchange With II



## Rancher (Feb 9, 2017)

I was wondering if it possible to trade a Worldmark studio for a one bedroom at another resort through Interval International. If it is possible how many credits would they take.

Thanks


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is the points chart, which I think is current. Someone jump in and correct me if I am wrong. You could pay an upgrade fee of $100.00 per bedroom also.

STUDIO 8000
1 BR 9000
2 BR 10000
3 BR 12000


----------



## Rancher (Feb 9, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Here is the points chart, which I think is current. Someone jump in and correct me if I am wrong. You could pay an upgrade fee of $100.00 per bedroom also.
> 
> STUDIO 8000
> 1 BR 9000
> ...



Thank you for the points chart. My question remains can i trade a studio Worldmark unit for a one bedroom unit listed on II. If I go to the II site and chose from my Worldmark account a studio unit can I then proceed with the trade into a one bedroom unit lets say in Florida. Do I have to trade one bedroom for a one bedroom or can I use this studio.

Thanks


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 9, 2017)

Rancher said:


> I was wondering if it possible to trade a Worldmark studio for a one bedroom at another resort through Interval International. If it is possible how many credits would they take.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rancher it's Joan

If you trade worldmark points they will take out the amount of points for the unit size you get. If you did a deposit first with worldmark and they gave you a studio and you are using that specific deposit first and it pulls a one bedroom then they will use that room you got when they gave you the room for a deposit of a certain number of points. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, it is possible to trade a studio for a 1 BR.   The only way to do this is via Deposit First where you call in and request a studio deposit.  You pay 4000-8000 depending on the season.  You have no choice on which resort you get.  If you get a strong trader, you can use it to book any size it will pull.  If you get a dud, you will be lucky to trade for anything except a studio.  What week do you have?  Note that with a studio deposit, you can only set up an ongoing search for a studio unless the resort you want doesn't have any.  To find a 1 BR, you need to do a manual search and will be checking the leftovers.   However, whatever you see, you can book.  

Most WM to II trades are REquest First.   You put in your request using the WM Float (which is a combination of all resorts and is the strongest trader) and you pay the number of credits based on the size and season that you match to.  If you want a 1 BR, you would specify that in your search.


----------



## Marathoner (Feb 9, 2017)

In addition to the above, you can also wait to exchange into a 1BR at 59 days or less, the flexchange period.  During this period, all exchanges (studio or 1BR or 2BR or 3BR) are only 4,000 credits.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 15, 2017)

Rancher said:


> I was wondering if it possible to trade a Worldmark studio for a one bedroom at another resort through Interval International. If it is possible how many credits would they take.
> 
> Thanks


If the 1br is available online, it is possible for a a Studio to exchange into a 1br; however it will depend on which resort/week your Studio is, and which resort/week the 1br is.
If it is a high demand 1br, you may not even be able to see it on II. At 59 days, then many restrictions are lifted and the studio will be able to see more trade options.

If you need to set up an Exchange Request to get the 1br, then you will not be able to specify a larger unit. If you get matched to a unit you do not want, you will have to call II to cancel before close of business, within 24 hours of the day you matched.


----------

